# African Dwarf Frog: right for my tank?



## fishhead (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi! Sorry to say I haven't been here in awhile.

I have a 12 gallon Eclipse tank with seven Harlequin Rasboras, two ramshorn snails, and several pond snails (leftovers from when I had a dwarf puffer in another tank). I cull the pond snail population regularly. Interestingly, I've yet to see one baby ramshorn *shrug*.

I've artificial plants, and from what I've read a frog-friendly hiding space.

I've gotten interested in these little frogs, I think my setup would work; would you agree?

Would I be able to get two in this tank? I'd rather err on the side of understocking rather than pushing the envelope. I do weekly 20 % water changes/gravel cleanings. Water is on the hard side with a natural ph of around 7.7 that I don't chimically alter.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I think 2 ADFs would be fine. Before I turned my 10 gallon into a QT tank I had 6 Harlequins and 2 ADFs in it. It was a nice little tank. The frogs have a very light bioload. You just need to make sure they get some food. They are kind of slow when it comes to finding food and sometimes the Harlies would eat everything before they could get any. So I would use a syringe to drop food (frog pellets, bloodworms,brine shrimp, etc) right in front of the frogs. They don't see very well so it was kind of funny watching them take about 3 tries before they got any.


----------



## fishhead (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks!

I've read different things; one that they pretty much have to have the food in front of them, and another that they'll forage for food. What did yours do?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Both really. They don't have very good eyesight so they go mostly by smell. But with fish in the tank you pretty much have to put food right in front of them for them to get any before the fish do.


----------



## fishhead (Feb 6, 2008)

okaydoke, thanks


----------

